# [Discussion] "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped."



## sxlijin (Oct 10, 2013)

I've gotten the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" twice now. The first time, I got around it by re-installing my ROM (something I'd rather not try again, because of how many contacts and data I keep on my phone and how long restoring everything takes). The second time, opening a specific app (Gallery in my case) stopped the errors. I have an SGH-T989 running TWRP 2.6.3.0 and BlackLiquid 2.9.2.

I've found people suggest all of the following as potential fixes:


 Force closing specific apps (one that came up frequently was "FaceLock").
 Wiping the system UI cache.
 Fixing permissions with CWM.

And to add my own personal experience (as mentioned above):

 Opening a specific app.

When I encountered the following, I also attempted the following, all of which failed:

 Wiping the phone cache in TWRP 2.6.3.0.
 Wiping the dalvik-cache in TWRP 2.6.3.0.
 Backing up the internal SD, wiping it, restoring the ROM sans cache.
 Fixing permissions using TWRP 2.6.3.0.

So, tl;dr - What, if any, consistent, generic reason is there for system UI to crash? (i.e. consistently throw the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped.")




*Original post 2013/10/09 08:43PM*

Hi, I've been persistently getting the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" whenever my phone is on. I got annoyed enough with it that I just wiped my phone and re-installed the ROM I had, but that was a rather tedious process that I'd rather not run through again if I encountered it.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 T-Mobile (model SGH-T989) with TWRP 2.6.3.0 and BlackLiquid 2.9.2.

I first started having problems with my phone (not the System UI  problem) earlier in the day when trying to enter data in fields using Google Chrome - the keyboard would not appear when I selected a text field. In an attempt to fix this, I installed Google Keyboard, which led to no success. From that point on, features would occasionally crash, until at some point later on in the day, as a result of no particular incident that I can recall, I started receiving this error message ("Unfortunately, System UI has stopped"). The notification reappeared within seconds of closing it, and whenever I rebooted my phone, the delay between notifications only increased slightly, and after a minute or so, the notification would refresh almost instantly.

Uninstalling Google Keyboard did not help. I could not clear the System UI cache. Rebooting did nothing except, as mentioned, temporarily increase the time between notification. After dropping my phone once though (not intentionally) and rebooting, it was fine for a few seconds, but then crashed (in all other instances it crashed on startup) - this lasted maybe two reboots.

I ultimately elected to use TWRP to backup my files, perform a system wipe, and then reinstall BlackLiquid. This seems to have fixed my issues, but I'd like to have an idea of any fixes that people are aware of.

Google and searching xda and similar forums told me that:

This error is not isolated to BlackLiquid/LiquidSmooth, but prevalent across all ROMs, including stock ROMs.
Certain apps, e.g. "Face Lock" have a tendency to cause this issue; force closing them will work.
Wiping the System UI cache may work.

Does anyone have any other fixes or reasons this happens? Or possibly for future reference, a set of diagnostics I could run? (I'm new to Android development - I just rooted my phone this past weekend.)
    



*Original follow-up post 2013/10/22 11:43PM*

When I first made this thread, I had just reflashed my phone and installed a new ROM to get around the issue as a quick and dirty fix.

Unfortunately, the problem has resurfaced, and in this instance, no app was updated or changed to cause this issue - it just happened spontaneously happened again.

I still have TWRP 2.6.3.0 installed, and none of the following have worked:
- Wiping the cache.
- Wiping the dalvik-cache.
- Fixing permissions.

Research tells me that the "Fix Permissions" option has been since removed from CWM as it is now obsolete.

I would like to note that when I reboot my phone, I will get the "Unfortunately..." error message at the lock screen (the system UI will appear in the background and then crash), but when I use the power/lock button to lock my phone/turn off the screen and turn the screen back on (turning the screen back on can take 5-10s), it does stop the message from occurring at the lock screen (i.e. until I can enter my PIN).

Does anyone have any other solutions?


----------



## CLINTZ9 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mostly wrong permissions  fix permissions n wipe cache via Clock Work Mod 

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using xda app-developers app


----------



## sxlijin (Oct 23, 2013)

*Recurring Problem*

When I first made this thread, I had just reflashed my phone and installed a new ROM to get around the issue as a quick and dirty fix.

Unfortunately, the problem has resurfaced, and in this instance, no app was updated or changed to cause this issue - it just happened spontaneously happened again.

I still have TWRP 2.6.3.0 installed, and none of the following have worked:
- Wiping the cache.
- Wiping the dalvik-cache.
- Fixing permissions.

Research tells me that the "Fix Permissions" option has been since removed from CWM as it is now obsolete.

I would like to note that when I reboot my phone, I will get the "Unfortunately..." error message at the lock screen (the system UI will appear in the background and then crash), but when I use the power/lock button to lock my phone/turn off the screen and turn the screen back on (turning the screen back on can take 5-10s), it does stop the message from occurring at the lock screen (i.e. until I can enter my PIN).

Does anyone have any other solutions?


----------



## Brainjitzu (Oct 23, 2013)

Thnx 

Brainjitzu


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 23, 2013)

Before installing the rom again also try formating system in mount option in recovery hopefully your problem will be resolved .

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## sxlijin (Oct 23, 2013)

After opening Gallery (the stock app), the problem seems to have gone away - I haven't had the problem for about 18h now.

Does anyone have any idea why this is the case?


----------



## sxlijin (Oct 24, 2013)

Accidental duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## blieGepenk (Feb 14, 2014)

*Notifications has stopped*

me too .
anybody solved ??


----------



## nandude (May 6, 2014)

I'm bumping this thread because it's an annoying problem. I have a Lenovo P780 and tried different roms, but still I always get this error after some time. I discovered something weird. When I connect my phone to my PC via usb, the error disappears and everything, even the taskbar thing on the top. When I disconnect it, sadly the error returns.


----------



## ciubexx (May 22, 2014)

*A possible solution.*

I have this issue too, but in my case the issue was caused by a wrong formatted card:
I created by mistake a *logical* partition, instead *primary* partition on my card.
Is important also to check in this case your SD card, try to power off, remove it the SD card from the device (phone/table) and power on the device without the SD card.
If that is fixe it, then that is the cause in your case too.

In my case is about an Sony Xperia V (LT25i) and below is a a piece of my log cat:

```
05-21 18:25:13.552: W/MountService(829): getVolumeState(/storage/sdcard1): Unknown volume
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to create service com.sonyericsson.usbux.service.UsbService: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleCreateService(ActivityThread.java:2651)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1600(ActivityThread.java:150)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1380)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:213)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5225)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:525)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:741)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:557)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1448)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1395)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.storage.IMountService$Stub$Proxy.getVolumeState(IMountService.java:241)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.os.storage.StorageManager.getVolumeState(StorageManager.java:564)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at com.sonyericsson.usbux.service.SdCard.getState(SdCard.java:94)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at com.sonyericsson.usbux.service.UsbNotifications.<init>(UsbNotifications.java:60)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at com.sonyericsson.usbux.service.UsbService.onCreate(UsbService.java:214)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleCreateService(ActivityThread.java:2641)
05-21 18:25:13.552: E/AndroidRuntime(1393): 	... 10 more
05-21 18:25:13.582: I/ActivityManager(829): Start proc com.sonymobile.gpssatellitesnotification for broadcast com.sonymobile.gpssatellitesnotification/.GpsSatellitesListener: pid=1523 uid=10058 gids={50058, 1028}
05-21 18:25:13.612: I/ActivityManager(829): START u0 {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.sonyericsson.initialbootsetup/.HomeActivity} from pid 0
05-21 18:25:13.622: W/ContextImpl(829): Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.bindService:1481 android.bluetooth.BluetoothA2dp.<init>:164 android.bluetooth.BluetoothAdapter.getProfileProxy:1169 android.media.AudioService$AudioServiceBroadcastReceiver.onReceive:4280 android.app.LoadedApk$ReceiverDispatcher$Args.run:770 
05-21 18:25:13.622: V/WiredAccessoryManager(829): init()
05-21 18:25:13.812: I/ActivityManager(829): Start proc com.sonyericsson.android.bootinfo:remote for service com.sonyericsson.android.bootinfo/.MiscTaService: pid=1553 uid=1000 gids={41000, 1015, 1028, 3002, 3001, 3003, 3007, 1021, 3004, 3005, 1000, 3009, 1023}
05-21 18:25:13.812: I/ActivityManager(829): START u0 {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x10008000 cmp=com.sonyericsson.setupwizard/.SetupWizardEntry (has extras)} from pid 1365
05-21 18:25:13.853: I/ActivityManager(829): Start proc android.process.acore for content provider com.android.providers.contacts/.SemcCallLogProvider: pid=1563 uid=10010 gids={50010, 1028}
05-21 18:25:13.863: I/ActivityManager(829): Start proc com.google.android.gms for broadcast com.google.android.gms/com.google.android.location.internal.NlpNetworkProviderSettingsUpdateReceiver: pid=1569 uid=10050 gids={50050, 3003, 2001, 1007, 3006, 1028, 1015, 3002, 3001}
05-21 18:25:13.913: I/ActivityManager(829): START u0 {cmp=com.sonyericsson.setupwizard/.screens.ImportantInformationScreen} from pid 1286
05-21 18:25:13.943: E/ActivityThread(1208): Failed to find provider info for com.sonymobile.settings.illumination
05-21 18:25:13.973: E/ActivityThread(1208): Failed to find provider info for com.sonymobile.settings.illumination
05-21 18:25:13.973: E/ActivityThread(1208): Failed to find provider info for com.sonymobile.settings.illumination
05-21 18:25:14.263: W/MountService(829): getVolumeState(/storage/usbdisk): Unknown volume
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to create service com.android.systemui.SystemUIService: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleCreateService(ActivityThread.java:2651)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1600(ActivityThread.java:150)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1380)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:213)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5225)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:525)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:741)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:557)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1448)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.Parcel.readException(Parcel.java:1395)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.storage.IMountService$Stub$Proxy.getVolumeState(IMountService.java:241)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.os.storage.StorageManager.getVolumeState(StorageManager.java:564)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.systemui.usb.StorageNotification.checkUsbStorageState(StorageNotification.java:107)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.systemui.usb.StorageNotification.<init>(StorageNotification.java:96)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.phone.PhoneStatusBarPolicy.<init>(PhoneStatusBarPolicy.java:182)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.systemui.statusbar.phone.PhoneStatusBar.start(PhoneStatusBar.java:497)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at com.android.systemui.SystemUIService.onCreate(SystemUIService.java:100)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleCreateService(ActivityThread.java:2641)
05-21 18:25:14.263: E/AndroidRuntime(1117): 	... 10 more
```

@*nandude* I suspect the SD card in your case too, because when you connect the phone to PC normally the SD card is mounted on the PC and is not scanned by the phone, but once you disconnect your phone from PC the SD card is scanned again. Try to change how is attached the SD card to PC (MTP or MSC).


----------



## Ragkhuza (May 22, 2014)

Try my workaround. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2759479

Never underestimate a kid whose poor in cash but rich in time.


----------



## nandude (May 26, 2014)

Actually I found out what caused me this error. When the battery drains lower than 20%, the battery icon or the numbers should change color or something. Well, in my case there was some problem with it, so it just gave the System UI error. That was why when I plugged it in, the error disappeared. At least now I know when will that error show up.


----------



## remzej (May 29, 2014)

nandude said:


> Actually I found out what caused me this error. When the battery drains lower than 20%, the battery icon or the numbers should change color or something. Well, in my case there was some problem with it, so it just gave the System UI error. That was why when I plugged it in, the error disappeared. At least now I know when will that error show up.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this information. I've been searching for hints regarding this issue that causes System UI has stopped. I will observe this in my custom ROM.


----------



## tones160 (May 29, 2014)

nandude said:


> Actually I found out what caused me this error. When the battery drains lower than 20%, the battery icon or the numbers should change color or something. Well, in my case there was some problem with it, so it just gave the System UI error. That was why when I plugged it in, the error disappeared. At least now I know when will that error show up.

Click to collapse



Definitely not my issue then lol. Ahhh can't get rid of this damm systemui pop up error.


----------



## jayar20 (Jul 1, 2014)

nandude said:


> Actually I found out what caused me this error. When the battery drains lower than 20%, the battery icon or the numbers should change color or something. Well, in my case there was some problem with it, so it just gave the System UI error. That was why when I plugged it in, the error disappeared. At least now I know when will that error show up.

Click to collapse



The same case with my lenovo a3000. The message pop up when it reaches 15% of battery. That happened when i installed rooted apps but i cant figure out what is that app that cause my device in failure. The last option i got is to reflash the rom. :crying:


----------



## MunstersRebel (Dec 9, 2014)

Ragkhuza said:


> Try my workaround. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2759479
> 
> Never underestimate a kid whose poor in cash but rich in time.

Click to collapse



I had this issue too and tried wiping the cache and the Dalvik cache but no joy. The only thing that resolved it was reflash with the stock rom that was already running on my Galaxy Note 4 SM-M910F


----------



## erwinsie (Feb 3, 2015)

mine N9005 running omega rom (4.4.2) - not sure what caused it - i installed few apps, connect with gear, etc etc then got this issue., only when i long press the two soft buttons! (ie to get recent apps)

i tried every methods from google to fix: None works. cant believe it is so easy to mess with android...
can i just dirty flash the same rom? lazy to do clean install


----------



## TheOneOleksiy (Dec 9, 2015)

tones160 said:


> Definitely not my issue then lol. Ahhh can't get rid of this damm systemui pop up error.

Click to collapse



I had this issue after i rooted my note 2 and installed DN4, it came with some stock third party apps that were integrated into the system as it was a custom rom. I think the app that i got rid off that caused the system ui pop up making it impossible to use the phone. It was some custom battery app which would have an icon displayed instead of the regular samsung battery. I tried the cache wipe, davlik nothing worked kept getting the error on boot up. Finally i just factory re-set, re-flashed DN4 and everything works fine now. I would assume the error is due to deleting a certain app that's integrated into the os.


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 10, 2015)

look for a stable build which will compatible to your device


----------



## arshjatt (Dec 31, 2017)

Dear Sir,
i ported ios 8 (mt6582) & install it in karbonn Titanium S4 Plus(mt6582) via twrp that is also a ported twrp by me , & file flash successfully but when it power on it there are many massages shown again & again that "unfortunately process com.android.systemui has stopped." & it pop up again & again so plz tell me how i can fix this reply fast plzz. my email for contact : [email protected] 
And another problem when i off screen by power button then it never wakes up by again taping power button then i have to restart it .   plz help,,,, i port this rom very difficultly plzz help me.


----------



## sxlijin (Oct 10, 2013)

I've gotten the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" twice now. The first time, I got around it by re-installing my ROM (something I'd rather not try again, because of how many contacts and data I keep on my phone and how long restoring everything takes). The second time, opening a specific app (Gallery in my case) stopped the errors. I have an SGH-T989 running TWRP 2.6.3.0 and BlackLiquid 2.9.2.

I've found people suggest all of the following as potential fixes:


 Force closing specific apps (one that came up frequently was "FaceLock").
 Wiping the system UI cache.
 Fixing permissions with CWM.

And to add my own personal experience (as mentioned above):

 Opening a specific app.

When I encountered the following, I also attempted the following, all of which failed:

 Wiping the phone cache in TWRP 2.6.3.0.
 Wiping the dalvik-cache in TWRP 2.6.3.0.
 Backing up the internal SD, wiping it, restoring the ROM sans cache.
 Fixing permissions using TWRP 2.6.3.0.

So, tl;dr - What, if any, consistent, generic reason is there for system UI to crash? (i.e. consistently throw the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped.")




*Original post 2013/10/09 08:43PM*

Hi, I've been persistently getting the error message "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" whenever my phone is on. I got annoyed enough with it that I just wiped my phone and re-installed the ROM I had, but that was a rather tedious process that I'd rather not run through again if I encountered it.

I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 T-Mobile (model SGH-T989) with TWRP 2.6.3.0 and BlackLiquid 2.9.2.

I first started having problems with my phone (not the System UI  problem) earlier in the day when trying to enter data in fields using Google Chrome - the keyboard would not appear when I selected a text field. In an attempt to fix this, I installed Google Keyboard, which led to no success. From that point on, features would occasionally crash, until at some point later on in the day, as a result of no particular incident that I can recall, I started receiving this error message ("Unfortunately, System UI has stopped"). The notification reappeared within seconds of closing it, and whenever I rebooted my phone, the delay between notifications only increased slightly, and after a minute or so, the notification would refresh almost instantly.

Uninstalling Google Keyboard did not help. I could not clear the System UI cache. Rebooting did nothing except, as mentioned, temporarily increase the time between notification. After dropping my phone once though (not intentionally) and rebooting, it was fine for a few seconds, but then crashed (in all other instances it crashed on startup) - this lasted maybe two reboots.

I ultimately elected to use TWRP to backup my files, perform a system wipe, and then reinstall BlackLiquid. This seems to have fixed my issues, but I'd like to have an idea of any fixes that people are aware of.

Google and searching xda and similar forums told me that:

This error is not isolated to BlackLiquid/LiquidSmooth, but prevalent across all ROMs, including stock ROMs.
Certain apps, e.g. "Face Lock" have a tendency to cause this issue; force closing them will work.
Wiping the System UI cache may work.

Does anyone have any other fixes or reasons this happens? Or possibly for future reference, a set of diagnostics I could run? (I'm new to Android development - I just rooted my phone this past weekend.)
    



*Original follow-up post 2013/10/22 11:43PM*

When I first made this thread, I had just reflashed my phone and installed a new ROM to get around the issue as a quick and dirty fix.

Unfortunately, the problem has resurfaced, and in this instance, no app was updated or changed to cause this issue - it just happened spontaneously happened again.

I still have TWRP 2.6.3.0 installed, and none of the following have worked:
- Wiping the cache.
- Wiping the dalvik-cache.
- Fixing permissions.

Research tells me that the "Fix Permissions" option has been since removed from CWM as it is now obsolete.

I would like to note that when I reboot my phone, I will get the "Unfortunately..." error message at the lock screen (the system UI will appear in the background and then crash), but when I use the power/lock button to lock my phone/turn off the screen and turn the screen back on (turning the screen back on can take 5-10s), it does stop the message from occurring at the lock screen (i.e. until I can enter my PIN).

Does anyone have any other solutions?


----------



## munsuf (Oct 19, 2018)

I just get the "System UI has stopped" error on my galaxy s4 miui 8 rom. Black screen, can't get anywhere.

Any way to manually fix it? Hoping to not having to do a complete reset, a lot of stuff is on there.


----------



## parsonssmith (Jan 7, 2019)

Also here is another way to fix this problem, works with almost all the Samsung Galaxy phones.
https://youtu.be/zXSHe3oorIM


----------

